# 500 Members!!!



## zac850 (Mar 8, 2004)

CB now has 500 members!!! (ok, 501, I missed the 500...i've been watching for it for the past week....got i need a life....)

Anyway, this is very cool! Congratulations everyone. 500 members!!!! Thats a lot of different people posting, very nice community!!!

*Admin Note:*_ Argg... you beat me to the announcement! oh well... _


----------



## Smatticus (Mar 10, 2004)

Unfortunately most don't take advantage of the forum, in fact the majority doesn't hasn't posted at all!  Oh well I guess, still an awesome site.


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 10, 2004)

168 out of 510 members have posted...

that is 32.94% percent of the members, which is actually a good percentage... a lot of online communities have only 10% posting to members ratio.


----------



## Smatticus (Mar 10, 2004)

I guess that is pretty good, I don't have alot of experience with forum based websites so I wouldn't know. Even if someone opens an account and doesn't post the site still makes an excellent resource even if you don't have questions to ask.


----------



## ship (Mar 10, 2004)

"Even if someone opens an account and doesn't post the site still makes an excellent resource even if you don't have questions to ask." - Smatticus

Yes you might not have questions to ask, but how about answering those questions from others or sharing the experience? More than one way to skin a cat, and more than one idea of how to do something. A little help for others and lively communication would be the community way of doing things. Plus the more people post, the less I write.


----------



## Smatticus (Mar 10, 2004)

I definitely agree, everyone has their own individual ways of doing things, even if it is exactly the same task. It is important to answer other's questions and sharing the experience that you have, I mean personally sometimes I am hesitant because my experience is so limited compared to the professional arena and even other high schools. I see pictures of other high school productions and they appear like they are completely professional as you find in a major theatre. But even so I try to provide the best information and help I can even if it sounds a little stupid or simple or childish to me. I can imagine others might share some of those feelings but it is a community evironment and perhaps it is the best kind because nearly everything communicated here is constructive and informative and easy going and even, which is a bonus, entertaining.  


ship said:


> "Plus the more people post, the less I write.



I never thought of that one. ... I've just completely forgotten what I was going to say... :? Umm, but yeah, I think given the community environment we have here and the means we have of communicating our individual ideas and techniques and experiences everyone should contribute even if they don't feel their experience is necessarily as valuable as others. Chances are every person no matter how limited their experience has something to offer that is particularly unique and different from everyone else and by contributing it's those unique and different ideas that get out.


----------



## wemeck (Mar 11, 2004)

dvsDave said:


> 168 out of 510 members have posted...
> 
> that is 32.94% percent of the members, which is actually a good percentage... a lot of online communities have only 10% posting to members ratio.



I wish there was a day to get those numbers higher. Maybe once we get some merchandise out there we can get the word out a little better.


----------



## digitaltec (Mar 11, 2004)

I think Dave should send out a mass e-mail to all the members and the ones that dont respond should be cleared out of the system. I used to do that every other year in January when I used to run my lighting forum. Just an Idea. More then glad to help if needed.


----------



## avkid (Aug 26, 2004)

here is an update ,at this moment there are 863 members only 137 to 1000


----------



## Mayhem (Aug 26, 2004)

avkid said:


> here is an update ,at this moment there are 863 members only 137 to 1000



Not exactly sure what you are saying?


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 26, 2004)

He's saying that we're not capable of looking at the member count on the left side and he wanted another post to help him get to TD status. Haha.


----------



## avkid (Aug 26, 2004)

actually i am just extremely bored and braindead sometimes


----------

